# Need help with my drivers license



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need any advise here, my US drivers license expired last year due to my work obligations in Egypt. Anyways, i have an expired US license, a valid egyptian license and an international license. Do i have to take driving lessons? If so, is there anyway out of it? I don't have a nanny for my son yet and cant leave him to take lessons yet. Please, please, your advise is highly appreciated and needed here. Where do i start?
Thanks,


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

debady said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need any advise here, my US drivers license expired last year due to my work obligations in Egypt. Anyways, i have an expired US license, a valid egyptian license and an international license. Do i have to take driving lessons? If so, is there anyway out of it? I don't have a nanny for my son yet and cant leave him to take lessons yet. Please, please, your advise is highly appreciated and needed here. Where do i start?
> Thanks,


What is your citizenship? That might drive your future in driving school.


----------



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

Im American


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

You should be able to transfer your US License to UAE license which sounds like your easiest path. Can you apply for a renewal of your US license? That might save a ton of hassle. See thread below for ideas:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/131044-us-uae-license-conversion.html


----------



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah but I'm in Dubai now and theres noway i can renew from here. Plus the american license is expired. Will it matter if its expired?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought most US license renewals can be done online. You can update address to where you can get it in US.

I don't think an expired license would work but maybe someone else would chime. Why don't you physically go to the license people and try your luck..


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Desert_Fever said:


> I thought most US license renewals can be done online. You can update address to where you can get it in US.
> 
> I don't think an expired license would work but maybe someone else would chime. Why don't you physically go to the license people and try your luck..


On-line renewal depends on which state, if TX (for example), then you renew on-line and even specify a mailing address different than the resident address shown on the card.

For TX, you are allowed to renew on-line every other renewal: on-line, in person, on-line, in person, etc.

In parallel, just try your luck to change for UAE when you are in Dubai anyway. Never know...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You could go to DL centre and give it a go with your US passport and Egyptian license....just take everything with you! I have an Oz passport and UK license and was worried you had to hold both from the same country but it went through successfully. I did go armed with all my documents and everything relating to my residency in UK but didn't need to show them.


----------



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Just to update you,, i took your advise and went down to the Dubai driving center and submitted my paperwork and showed my US license. Long story short, I GOT MY LICENSE!  soo happy and relieved to have gotten past this point!!!! Thank you all for your help. 
See you on the road,


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you have to have an emirates ID or get fingerprinted??


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

I already had my id. Thanks !


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you need it for the process and did they finger print you


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> Did you need it for the process and did they finger print you


You don't have your finger prints taken for your license. 
Finger prints are done when you go through the process of your ID card.
Yes you need your Emirates ID card to obtain your UAE license.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

debady said:


> I already had my id. Thanks !


How did you manage to get the licence with expired US licence? I have a NZ passport and expired NZ licence ..i also have a valid Egypt licence but they still insisted that i have to do the test...

please share your experience to avoid me to take the tests..


----------



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

telecompro said:


> How did you manage to get the licence with expired US licence? I have a NZ passport and expired NZ licence ..i also have a valid Egypt licence but they still insisted that i have to do the test...
> 
> please share your experience to avoid me to take the tests..


Ii had to take the test. My objection and problem was to the number of classes i had to take. I didn't want to take any! If you egyptian license is still valid, they are probably going to ask you to take classes.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

debady said:


> Ii had to take the test. My objection and problem was to the number of classes i had to take. I didn't want to take any! If you egyptian license is still valid, they are probably going to ask you to take classes.


Did u manage to skip classes,? How long did it take you to get the licence? Fees?


----------

